# Own Sully on Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray and DVD on December 20 or Own It Early on Digital HD on December 6!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “‘Sully’ is an absolute triumph!”
> 
> —Richard Roeper, Chicago Sun-Times
> 
> ...


----------

